# Paper tuning a WB



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Has anyone ever had trouble paper tuning a Whisker Biscuit? I've never used one before but one came on a bow I picked up. I get a consistent right tear. I've checked my grip/torque and don't think that is the issue.

I was just wondering if this was something people have run into before.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I don't have any experience with them but here are a few suggestions. Make sure the biscuit is perpendicular with the string. one vane may be hitting a harder/softer spot on the biscuit caused by a worn out biscuit. You could rotate the biscuit to experiment with it. A major one would be your new bow needs a different spined arrow.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I'll have to check on the angle of the biscuit to my string. That might be a problem. I've checked my arrow spine with the manufacturer and it should be okay. 

I guess in my original post i was saying that it was shooting right every time. I could get it to shoot a smaller tear, but then my arrow was obviously pointing way too far left. Then I was getting inconsistent tears. 

I read that whisker bicuits don't allow for the arrow to flex because they trap the arrow from every angle and I wonder if that is causing issues.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

It could also be the bow itself. If it is a new model it could have an issue. I have dealt with a few bows that just look horrible when I can get some semblance of a tune out of them.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

alpinebowman said:


> It could also be the bow itself. If it is a new model it could have an issue. I have dealt with a few bows that just look horrible when I can get some semblance of a tune out of them.


Well I might take it in to get looked at. I picked it up for pretty cheap. Its between an 07 and 09 Parker Wildfire XP. It groups well, I just can't get it to tune.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Have you tried walk back tuning? I have not used a wisker biscut but I just got through getting my back up bow with a fall away rest tuned and shooting well. I first paper tuned but was consistantly getting a right tear. Arrrow flight was not very good and broadheads shot terrible. I walk back tuned it then group tuned it with broadheads. I am still getting slight right tear in paper but my arrows are flying great as well as the broadheads. I don't put alot of faith in pape rtuning anymore, its a starting place and i use it as an initial check to see whats going on but in my opinion walkback tuning and broadhead tuning are better ways of tuning your bow.

Mark


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Mark,

While I haven't gone out and necessarily done walk back shooting, this seems to happen automatically when you shoot from different ranges. I shot from 10 yards, out to 60 and never missed the target, I was hitting pretty well right to left, but will have to adjust the height a bit more. 

I was just getting frustrated because I've never really had any trouble getting bullet holes on a paper tune until this bow/setup. Maybe it doesn't matter that much as long as I am grouping well and can shoot the yardages I want accurately.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry for the double post


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I have had this problem. Whisker biscuits are just hard to tune in the way some of us want our bows to shoot. They work great for some and others who don't like the meticulous nature of bow hunting. Mostly though they are just bad rests.

Heres what you do, get your mounting tools and loosen the screws holding the wihisker biscuit to the bow. Unscrew them once they're loose. Remove the whisker biscuit and throw it in the trash. Buy a good fall away rest and re-install. Problem fixed and you will be much happier with the performance, tuning, and flight of your arrows.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Biscuits should tune to a "bullet hole" just fine if properly set up and the bow is tuned properly... they do create more resistance on the arrow so you will lose speed and some accuracy because of the contact on the vanes, but yes, whisker biscuits are tuneable.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Do vanes make a difference at all? Would blazer (2 inch) vanes work better than the 4 inch vanes I'm shooting now?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I would see how your broadheads are shooting at 20-30-40 yards and tune for your broadheads. Paper is is good place to start but in the end we just want good broadhead flight. Right? Paper is overated....


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I would start with the screws that hold it to the bow. Loosen them a bit, then a little more, once you feel they are plenty loose, take them back even more until the screws fall out. Once all of the screws fall out, the rest should fall away from the bow. Hold the rest firmly as you let the rest fall away from the bow. Once you have done this, look around the room for a garbage can and insert the rest there. Be sure to hold on to the screws as they may still be worth something. Once section "A" is complete, move on to section "B". Put new rest on and your problems will most likely be solved.  Sorry but I couldn't resist!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

blazer vanes will work better. dont shoot 4" vanes through a wisker!

I would do as others have suggested and toss the biscuit. they are the suckiest suck thats ever sucked when it comes to a rest IHMO!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

As long as everyone is making alternate suggestions, allow me. Pictured above is the answer to ALL your problems. No screws, no whiskers, no biscuits, no tuning problems. Just pure shooting joy.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Ha Ha, thanks for all of the great suggestions guys! I'm going to work with this biscuit a little more. I like the containment of it in hunting situations. That being said, I was looking at a few drop aways and noticed there are some drop aways that have containment features. Has anyone had any experience with these? Like the NAP Apache or the Trophy taker full enclosure rests?


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I would look no farther than the new vapor trail limb driver rest. it has a great full containment feature and a can't miss arm to grab the arrow. If I wasn't already buying so much new stuff for wife's upcoming elk hunt I would get one.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Your biscuit will be fine for hunting. I wouldn't shoot one but my sons bow has it on there and I love it for the fact that he can do his jerky pull back and not have the arrow fall off the rest. Not the most accurate rest nor the most forgiving but has it's purpose for beginners and people who buy a bow and it comes with it so there is no additional costs.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> I would start with the screws that hold it to the bow. Loosen them a bit, then a little more, once you feel they are plenty loose, take them back even more until the screws fall out. Once all of the screws fall out, the rest should fall away from the bow. Hold the rest firmly as you let the rest fall away from the bow. Once you have done this, look around the room for a garbage can and insert the rest there. Be sure to hold on to the screws as they may still be worth something. Once section "A" is complete, move on to section "B". Put new rest on and your problems will most likely be solved.  Sorry but I couldn't resist!


+1!!! Get yourself a drop away.


----------



## Andymansavage (Sep 19, 2008)

I would guess that this guy is a more accurate shot than most here....he has multiple 100 plus yard first shot balloon pops on his page....this vid is a 20, 60, 100 yard first try balloon pop..






oh, check out his rest....


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

100 yard balloon pop??? Good shooting, but I would assume there are many on here that can make that shot over and over and over....


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Andymansavage said:


> I would guess that this guy is a more accurate shot than most here....he has multiple 100 plus yard first shot balloon pops on his page....this vid is a 20, 60, 100 yard first try balloon pop..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just think what he could do with a real rest! :lol:


----------



## Broadside_Shot (Feb 22, 2010)

There is only one thing that I know a Whisker Biscuit is good for and It has nothing to do with archery :shock:


----------

